# pkg update



## ronaldlees (Jan 8, 2017)

I usually compile the pkg program from ports, using saved source.  Hence, no binary pkg bootstrapping installation is ever needed when I use (personally) archived packages.  

Usually, when I decide to use the "`pkg install`" command to retrieve a package not yet in my personal archives, the "`pkg install`" command prompts a "`pkg update`" action (to retrieve repo info) and then installs the new package with no problem.

Occasionally (today was just such an occasion) the `pkg update` bootstrap _seems to work_ OK, but then the `pkg install` command fails with "libpkg.so related" errors.  Is there only one build of the pkg bootstrap for each architecture? I suppose that's true.

Anyway, when the pkg system is made foobar in the way just described, trying to delete any package results in "_checksum mismatch ... original file checksums have changed ... will not delete the package_" messages, indicating that every file in every package I want to delete has a changed checksum :-(

I imagine that the errors are misleading ... and it's not really checking anything.


----------



## ASX (Jan 8, 2017)

ronaldlees said:


> Is there only one build of the pkg bootstrap for each architecture? I suppose that's true.



There should be also pkg-static, which is meant to be independent from shared libraries and therefore immune from errors like those libpkg.so related.


----------

